# Best deal I have found for those on a budget and still want a decent quality food.



## kateydog

Only catch? It is at Costco. 35 pounds, 32 bucks. It is an all life stage food, meaning you can start when they are a puppy. The salmon/sweet potato is fantastic for dogs who have digestive problems or allergies.

Natures Domain, grain free from Costco. Ingredients are very similar to taste of the wild and Natural Balance Salmon/Potato.

My 12 week old puppy absolutely loves it. My sister has switched from Natural Balance to Natures Domain and has seen no difference (her female husky can't stomach chicken/corn found in most foods), and this food actually has a bit more protein (24 percent).

Nature's Domain Pet Food | Ingredients

Yes this is from Diamond. So is Natural balance, canidae, taste of the wild etc. 

This uses salmon meal, instead of chunks, but nutritionally is almost identical to taste of the wild brand.

Anyways, hope this helps those that are on a budget, or have multiple dogs and can't afford the 60-70 dollar bags of food. It also comes in a turkey variety.

A in depth review.
Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating

No this is not the "best food". It is however a VERY affordable, quality food, that is in essence the same price as most horrible quality kibbles.


----------



## reck0n3r

Thanks for posting, Im sure many will find it helpful. I just checked the costco.ca website (Im in the Toronto area) and doesnt look like they have dog food - maybe someone with a canadian membership could verify.


----------



## Kaity

Petcurean has a 30lb bag formula for 40$ from the supplier, retailers probably mark it up 16.6% - seems to be their economy buy. Good for dogs who can't take rich foods for sure!


----------



## Koa's Mom

Does anyone know if the 'smoked' salmon may have carcinogens from the smoking process? We like TOTW puppy for our 5 month GSD (it is low on calcium), but I wonder about the processing of this one ingredient.


----------



## cassadee7

I have my foster on this food and it seems almost identical to TOTW Pacific Stream which Saber is on. In fact I ran out of TOTW for several days and gave Saber the Nature's Domain salmon food and she did fine with it, no digestive upsets from the switch (and she is usually sensitive to switches). Both are Diamond products, so if you are comfortable with that I do think this is a decent food. It is grain free.


----------



## Geeheim

Some GSD breeder friends of mine feed this to their dogs. They have nothing but positive things to say about it. There are no Costco's anywhere near me or I might try it.

I recently switched mine over to Victor from Diamond Naturals. They love it and so does my wallet, haha. I can get a 40# bag for $28.95.


----------



## kateydog

Geeheim said:


> Some GSD breeder friends of mine feed this to their dogs. They have nothing but positive things to say about it. There are no Costco's anywhere near me or I might try it.
> 
> I recently switched mine over to Victor from Diamond Naturals. They love it and so does my wallet, haha. I can get a 40# bag for $28.95.


Victor Dog Food | Review and Rating

Victor is also a 4 star food that is a very good value. Good find. 

Very happy with Natures Domain Salmon. My puppy loves it so much that I can use them as high value treats for training still. I am sure that will change later on, but am enjoying it now. 

I might go with the Turkey next. Maybe change the two flavors up every month to give her some variety. 

Would love if they added a lamb/venison one later (like their Natural Balance brand). Might throw in a bag of that once in awhile if she tires of the turkey/salmon.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Natural Balance is made by Diamond, but is not owned by them (i.e. not a Diamond brand). Taste of the Wild, the store brands (Kirkland, Nature's Domain, 4Health), Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, and possibly others that I am forgetting at the moment are owned by Diamond.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

At Tractor Supply, they have Rocky's food----40 pounds for 28$


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

It is rated 4/5 stars on the dog food websites


----------



## kateydog

x0emiroxy0x said:


> It is rated 4/5 stars on the dog food websites


Excellent. Good to see there are some quality foods out there for the same price or less then much lower quality foods.

There is really no excuse to feed a dog the grocery store aisle stuff anymore.


----------



## rooandtree

also the kirkland signature brand(Costco) is rates very high..has great ingredients and comes from diamond too...its about $30 for a 40 pound bag


----------



## Zookeep

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Natural Balance is made by Diamond, but is not owned by them (i.e. not a Diamond brand). Taste of the Wild, the store brands (Kirkland, Nature's Domain, 4Health), Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, and possibly others that I am forgetting at the moment are owned by Diamond.


Premium Edge is also a Diamond brand. It is similar to 4Health. The Premium Edge Skin and Coat is identical to the 4Health Salmon and Potato. They are also similar to the one the OP listed, except that they include barley and millet. Both are 4 stars and are about $1 per pound.


----------



## minerva_deluthe

How does Kirkland compare to the expensive premium foods? I just spent a gazillion dollars on Horizon Legacy. I'm sure Kirkland is not as good as it, but I also can't spend $80/bag of dog food every single month...


----------



## kateydog

minerva_deluthe said:


> How does Kirkland compare to the expensive premium foods? I just spent a gazillion dollars on Horizon Legacy. I'm sure Kirkland is not as good as it, but I also can't spend $80/bag of dog food every single month...


Kirkland is one of the best of the "grain" foods. Many people and even some breeders swear by the lamb variety. It is leaps and bounds better then Eukaneba, Iams, Purina, Science Diet, etc. As far as vets? Most know jack about nutrition and many promote a brand for kickbacks.

Kirkland is also made by Diamond. Like I said in the initial post a TON of the "high quality" brands are made by this company and yes they did have a recall. I am ok with that, but others are not. Many of the very expensive brands have had recalls in the past. 

Some Costco's carry Victory, some Natures Domain (which is a Kirkland food, under Diamond) as far as the grain free. All depends on the dog. Some dog's itch a lot on non grain free products, and the salmon grain frees are probably the best for dogs who are sensitive to food.

I switched from a food that had chicken to the salmon/sweet potato and my dog itches a lot less, so it is possible she was allergic to the previous food. It also could have been the "Caesar" treats I was giving her. I read the ingredients and threw them out. Like 4 color dyes... 

I would have no problem feeding my puppy the lamb, but since she is doing so well on the salmon (not itching) I will stick with it.

Again it all depends on the dog. If my dog wasn't doing well on the salmon I might consider a raw diet, but as I have never fed raw, I would do a TON of research on it first (there are some great posts about it on this forum). Also? I don't understand the point of a raw diet, unless you are using organic raw food. Most of the livestock we eat ourselves is fed absolute crap, when they aren't organic, so imo you aren't accomplishing all that much with a raw diet, unless you go "all out".

It basically comes down to, what can the dog tolerate and what is the budget you have.


----------



## rooandtree

4 out of 5 stars..really good for a food that dosent cost alot! Kirkland Dog Food | Review and Rating


minerva_deluthe said:


> How does Kirkland compare to the expensive premium foods? I just spent a gazillion dollars on Horizon Legacy. I'm sure Kirkland is not as good as it, but I also can't spend $80/bag of dog food every single month...


----------



## jewels04

Our dogs are now both on the adult kirkland chicken food as well as the canned food and doing great. We buy the dry chicken and veggie food for I think $27 a 40 lb bag and the 24 can case of canned food was $17.

I think some dogs just can't tolerate the higher end dog foods(such as innova or wellness) and I know our schnauzer is one of them. This food agrees with my dogs and my paycheck so it's a winner for our house.


----------

